# Savoy zebra wood and Cuban crafters birdseye mape humidors



## Maduromadman (Sep 18, 2012)

My boxes an stash








savoy
savoy top shelf








bottom









My next purchase was a Cuban Crafters








top shelf








bottom









and thats what this n00bie is werkin with. Both are great humidors


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

They're both great and beautiful!

It looks like your Savoy's humidifier leaked onto the wood interior, you may want to dry that up to prevent warping. You can remove the cigars and use a hair dryer to remedy it


----------



## Maduromadman (Sep 18, 2012)

its just a stain now happend first time i put it in thanks


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

nice humis and cigars! thanks for sharing.


----------

